# New GSD (mix?) puppy



## JewelLaverne (Aug 2, 2018)

We finally found a GSD rescue puppy at our local SPCA after about 6 weeks of finding several adults and puppies that were cat and kid friendly just after someone else was approved to adopt them. I finally got to this one first, and we are approved to adopt as soon as my kids and husband meet him tomorrow. He is approx. 9 weeks old. Since he was a stray found on the streets and turned into a shelter, nothing is known of his background. He may be full shepherd, or may be a mix.
Here he is; what do you think? Maybe mixed with lab or Doberman? He looks pretty Shepherd-y, but more black than black-and-tan Shepherds usually are I think, and his eyes are darker than typical for a shepherd. 
I love his huge ears!
I hope I attached the photos correctly.


----------



## clipke (Nov 14, 2017)

He looks 100% pure bred to me. I don't see anything about him that would denote a mixed dog. He reminds me of this dogs pups however: https://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/pictures-pictures-pictures/725985-leon-lady-walk-mountain.html , which are mixed with Leonberger. I doubt that's the case here though. You can order a DNA test online relatively cheaply, I'm not super familiar with that process so google is your friend there or maybe someone else here has some information on that.


----------



## PRoberts (Jun 7, 2018)

I would bet he's purebred and I've seen *a lot* of puppies. Eye color typical of puppies and as he matures you'll see his color will change as the black recedes somewhat, and the tan spreads.

What is wrong with people that he was picked up as a stray at that tender age!


Good luck with him.:smile2:


----------



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)

I'll second that. He looks pretty much purebred to me.


----------



## JewelLaverne (Aug 2, 2018)

He’s ours now! We are calling him Siegfried, Siggy for short. I’ll post more about him on the intro forum. I didn’t know about the black receding as he gets older, but I’ve been looking at online photos of Shepherd puppies, and most do seem to be mostly black, so I guess he’s typical in that regard. I might do one of those DNA tests, just because I’m curious and I’d like to know what to expect in terms of size. He is as cute as he can be, though (of course, I’ve never seen a puppy that wasn’t cute!) Puppy photos:


----------



## JewelLaverne (Aug 2, 2018)

PRoberts, I wondered the same thing. If the owner didn’t care about him, why wouldn’t he at least sell him, as opposed to dumping him on the street? Even back-yard-bred GSD puppies are pretty expensive. He was found about 3 weeks ago, and is estimated to be about 9 weeks old now, so he would have only been 6 weeks old. He’s lucky he survived. I think we were having a heat wave then, too. How can people be so cruel to a tiny, sweet puppy?


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

JewelLaverne said:


> PRoberts, I wondered the same thing. If the owner didn’t care about him, why wouldn’t he at least sell him, as opposed to dumping him on the street? Even back-yard-bred GSD puppies are pretty expensive. He was found about 3 weeks ago, and is estimated to be about 9 weeks old now, so he would have only been 6 weeks old. He’s lucky he survived. I think we were having a heat wave then, too. How can people be so cruel to a tiny, sweet puppy?


The puppy that got dumped over my fence was about 6 weeks or so. I debated calling in and reporting the guy, but decided that it may encourage him to just toss the next one on a roadside. To be fair, he did ask if I was the lady with the German Shepherds before he dropped her over the fence. She had a bit of a cold, snotty nose and eyes, no cough. I would guess he just could not afford the vet bill.


----------



## clipke (Nov 14, 2017)

The family I got my GSD from could not afford the vet bills and proper food for him. I drove 4 hours to pick him up from a trailer park. He was super underweight and sickly looking. Some people think they can afford it then totally can't.


----------



## PRoberts (Jun 7, 2018)

JewelLaverne said:


> <<< I might do one of those DNA tests, just because I’m curious and I’d like to know what to expect in terms of size. He is as cute as he can be, though (of course, I’ve never seen a puppy that wasn’t cute!) Puppy photos:



Don't waste your money on DNA tests. All they'll tell you is what you already know; he's a German shepherd dog. 



How much does he weigh right now? The average weight for a male nine week old pup would be around 20-22 lbs. If he follows the pattern of ten pounds of body weight for every month of age he'll likely be an average size male meaning between 80 - 90 pounds as a rough guess. Of course your mileage may vary (and sometimes when people brag they have a 110 pound dog it's because he's 15 pounds over weight.  )


----------



## PRoberts (Jun 7, 2018)

JewelLaverne said:


> PRoberts, I wondered the same thing. If the owner didn’t care about him, why wouldn’t he at least sell him, as opposed to dumping him on the street? Even back-yard-bred GSD puppies are pretty expensive. He was found about 3 weeks ago, and is estimated to be about 9 weeks old now, so he would have only been 6 weeks old. He’s lucky he survived. I think we were having a heat wave then, too. How can people be so cruel to a tiny, sweet puppy?



People can be so stupid (sigh). He could have simply wandered away from his yard/area and they just didn't look for him. Glad you got him.:smile2:


----------



## JewelLaverne (Aug 2, 2018)

He is only 11 pounds. Could be that he just came from small parents, could be that he is mixed with something smaller, could be that he was weaned too early and/ or didn’t receive proper nutrition during his first few weeks, could be that he was the runt of the litter, could be that the SPCA estimated his age incorrectly. I will make a vet appointment Tues. and see what my vet thinks.


----------



## PRoberts (Jun 7, 2018)

JewelLaverne said:


> He is only 11 pounds. Could be that he just came from small parents, could be that he is mixed with something smaller, could be that he was weaned too early and/ or didn’t receive proper nutrition during his first few weeks, could be that he was the runt of the litter, could be that the SPCA estimated his age incorrectly. I will make a vet appointment Tues. and see what my vet thinks.



Good! And personally, as one who has had many GSDs I prefer a smaller dog over a larger one. Best of luck!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

JewelLaverne said:


> He is only 11 pounds. Could be that he just came from small parents, could be that he is mixed with something smaller, could be that he was weaned too early and/ or didn’t receive proper nutrition during his first few weeks, could be that he was the runt of the litter, could be that the SPCA estimated his age incorrectly. I will make a vet appointment Tues. and see what my vet thinks.


This is Sabi at about 7 weeks. Note that I could open the cupboards over her. I have no recollection of what she weighed then, but I can tell you that in working condition at 2 years old she weighed 82lbs. I know because I had to carry her butt to qualify for k9!


----------



## clipke (Nov 14, 2017)

Growth can be sporadic. This was Jax when I got him 5-6 months old, only 35lbs. He had a rough start with his previous owners. He's now getting close to 120lbs and will be 2 in February.


----------



## kaydub_u (May 14, 2018)

This is my boy when he was 9 weeks. He looks small and he was small, he had just gotten done with deworming and a strict diet for deworming weighed around 8 pounds. Now he is 4 and a half months and weights around 45 pounds. It is really easy to think they should be bigger or smaller than they are but as they grow older they will balance out. If you're concerned just ask your vet. To me he looks alert and healthy and also like a pure GSD. Enjoy the little guy! He is beautiful!! Also don't worry about making a lot of posts. You have a new baby and you want to do your best job at raising him, we understand ?


----------



## Katsugsd (Jul 7, 2018)

Could be a smaller shepherd too! When I got Katsu at 4 months she was 25lbs. Her sire is 63lbs working weight and she is 56lbs at nearly a year. I don't think she'll gain much more. Here's her at 9-10 months and her dad, Stryder, at the annual party our breeder throws.


Your boy is a cutie, regardless of whether he's big or small, full or mix! :wink2:


----------



## JewelLaverne (Aug 2, 2018)

Thanks for all the input! I have a vet appointment for Thurs, so I’ll see what the vet says about him. He didn’t eat his dry food today, only the spoonful of canned I put on top of it, so I gave him extra canned because he seems so thin to me. He’s been inhaling all his food the last couple of days, and the shelter said he inhaled his food there. He ate the extra canned, anyway. I guess he has figured out how to manipulate me into getting his preferred food ?. 
I like how all the GSD puppies have those huge Yoda ears! Siggy’s one droopy ear is suddenly standing up straight today. I thought it was cute when the end of one ear flopped over. I guess he’s growing up. 
I also noticed that others had mostly black puppies who became more tan as adults. I didn’t know that. 
I have resorted to wearing my tall, heavy Ugg boots in 85 degree weather because my ankles are so scratched and bruised from biting!


----------



## Katsugsd (Jul 7, 2018)

JewelLaverne said:


> Thanks for all the input! I have a vet appointment for Thurs, so I’ll see what the vet says about him. He didn’t eat his dry food today, only the spoonful of canned I put on top of it, so I gave him extra canned because he seems so thin to me. He’s been inhaling all his food the last couple of days, and the shelter said he inhaled his food there. He ate the extra canned, anyway. I guess he has figured out how to manipulate me into getting his preferred food ?.



Have you tried soaking his kibble in some warm water? It could be his teeth are starting to bother him. I would try this first to see if that changes his appetite.


----------



## kaydub_u (May 14, 2018)

How was the appointment? Also last year I did a DNA test on my GSD mix. I got it through Chewy.com and it was like $70 and worth the info. He was German Shepherd, Husky, Lab, Chow, and Boxer. Definitely a mutt but he was the perfect dog. I was so thankful I did the test, especially after he passed. It is definitely worth getting.


----------



## Kari01 (Sep 7, 2018)

Your pup looks similar coloring to my girl at that age also ? She is not mixed so I wouldn't say yours is either from what I can tell. My girl was only 15lbs at 11 weeks, but now is 60lbs and not even 7 months yet, so not necessarily small either!

Here she is at 11 weeks:


----------

